# Whats causing me to have to refresh my computer constantly?



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

For the last couple of days Ive had to refresh every browser page at least once because it doesnt finish loading. This is annoying. What are some ways to troubleshoot this? Should i run my antivirus? Should i check the internet router? Should i empty my cookies and cache again?


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

Have you tried a new version of existing or new browser (I suggest Google Chrome)? Also, clearing cache and browsing data may fix the problem.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

AW10 said:


> Have you tried a new version of existing or new browser (I suggest Google Chrome)? Also, clearing cache and browsing data may fix the problem.


I have google chrome and im pretty sure its the most recent but will definitely check. thanks!


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

There could be lots of things at play here. A virus that only affects internet browsing is unlikely. If you put your computer in sleep mode instead of turning it off, you might be running low on usable RAM as there isn't a 100% turn over rate. You might also want to check what your computer processes to see if there are things that are running that shouldn't be. Also check router connection. If you are using a Wi-Fi connection instead of a cable, it could easily be attributed to a weak signal. Otherwise, it most likely has to do with lower computer resources or out of date browsers. Try Mozilla Firefox. While Chrome is good, it runs a lot of things in the background that might be less desirable XD


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> There could be lots of things at play here. A virus that only affects internet browsing is unlikely. If you put your computer in sleep mode instead of turning it off, you might be running low on usable RAM as there isn't a 100% turn over rate. You might also want to check what your computer processes to see if there are things that are running that shouldn't be. Also check router connection. If you are using a Wi-Fi connection instead of a cable, it could easily be attributed to a weak signal. Otherwise, it most likely has to do with lower computer resources or out of date browsers. Try Mozilla Firefox. While Chrome is good, it runs a lot of things in the background that might be less desirable XD


if i dont turn the computer off, and it just hibernates, is the damage done or would it speed up my computer to just restart it?


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

A few things you can do:

- Try Firefox and toss the NoScript add-in on it. Chrome likes to run a lot of crap in the background like @_bigtex1989_ said.
- Clean your cookies, temp files, and run the Disk Cleanup tool
- Run a spyware/adware program like Spybot and get rid of everything it finds.
- Run an anti-virus (I use Avira. It's free and does its job quite well) just in case.
- Don't let you computer permanently on even if it's hibernating. Always shut it down if you're not using it for a while.
- If you're using WI-FI, check the connection.
- Reboot your router at least once a week for it to run its cycles all over again.
- Check your DNS servers and confirm with your ISP if those DNS servers are correct and that your ISP is making a decent bridge between IPv4 and IPv6. If not, request them to swap you over to IPv6.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> For the last couple of days Ive had to refresh every browser page at least once because it doesnt finish loading. This is annoying. What are some ways to troubleshoot this? Should i run my antivirus? Should i check the internet router? Should i empty my cookies and cache again?


If you're using IE, you can reset it to original settings inside Internet Opions, it's the last tab at the right, on the bottom. It deletes your cookies and stuff as well. This fixes 90% of problems with IE.

It's better to just use Mozilla Firefox or Chrome.

It's also good to run an antivirus, but not just any will solve the problem, you need something that kills malware as well.

This means using Malwarebytes, you can run that program for free.

Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

Do a quick-scan and let it do it's thing, and remove all of what it finds and restart. Sometimes it will leave some adware unchecked, meaning it wont remove it unless you tell it to. Check them all on the list so they're removed.

That should fix it, if it doesn't, test another computer like a laptop using the same connection. This will rule out network or ISP problems.

If it's still the computer, you'd need a technician to fix it... worst case it will require some kind of system restore or complete restore to factory default. Best case is a few programs need to be uninstalled because they're interfering with memory usage or internet browsing.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> if i dont turn the computer off, and it just hibernates, is the damage done or would it speed up my computer to just restart it?


It's good to do a full restart now and then. If you normally hibernate, I suggest a full restart at least once a week.

Honestly, it's just better to shut a computer off in my opinion. I think they last longer if you do.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> if i dont turn the computer off, and it just hibernates, is the damage done or would it speed up my computer to just restart it?


The damage isn't done per say. Just give it the old-fashioned restart and you should be fine. If you haven't restarted it in a while, you will notice an immediate change in speed though once you do.


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

You probably have your problem fixed already, but I have just raminded on sth I use to determine is it hardware or software problem. It could also fix software problem if you are OK with conditions. Well, for some reason, almost all trash on PC can't affect newly created user account. So you can create new account, restart the PC and if there are still problems with new account then it is hardware. If everything works then it is software. Also, you can use that new account for a fresh start if you are okay with the fact you will need to configure most of the things again.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

This may be related, maybe not: My latest flash update(a few days ago) gives me serious browser crash problems with Firefox. They are so bad I normally have flash disabled.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

When I had an I3 processor, this was a continual problem and sometimes clearing the cookies and cache wasn't much help. Get a better processor; it will save your life.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

atypeofuser said:


> When I had an I3 processor, this was a continual problem and sometimes clearing the cookies and cache wasn't much help. Get a better processor; it will save your life.


its an AMD quad-core processor, not really sure what that means but aparently thats twice as good as a dual-core. LOL


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

How long have you had the computer? 
When you press Ctr-Alt-Delete, what do you get for CPU and RAM usage? 
By loading tabs, is that the only problem, or is the computer also going slow all around? 
What ISP do you use? Have you switched to using a different DNS service?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Chrome does this for me. Clean the cache and Ccleaner is great for cleaning cookies. It's all good after that.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

OP, Have you run AV software? There are many versions of exploit trojans that cause this. I would start there. Also for best result with AV software run in safe mode.

Also, I have always had issues with chrome. I use IE, and mozilla. Mozilla works better for me than IE.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

pages can start loading more slowly all of a sudden as a result of malware/viruses invading your system...or attempting to attack your computer (even if your antivirus software catches and stops them, while they are trying to attack, your pages will load very slowly).

or your antivirus software (or some other program that runs automatically, periodically, and uses a lot of memory) could be in the process of updating - this can cause other programs to lock up or respond slowly. this would depend on how many applications/processes are running at the moment, and how much memory your computer has.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

firedell said:


> Chrome does this for me. Clean the cache and Ccleaner is great for cleaning cookies. It's all good after that.


CCleaner causes more problems it can actually delete windows files seen as malware and edits files it thinks are OK, 'Spyware search and destroy' is much better for cookie management coupled with a cookie tracker blocker that may minimise slow loading times - Chrome no doubt has downloadable extensions for this that you should apply after clearing all chromes cache settings as noted previously.

@*Mendi the ISFJ*
Typing *msconfig * in the Windows search box may also help if we never know what startup files have been saved to run; these will slow system operation if crashes or failures occur with something such as antivirus.... generally speaking it is ok to *uncheck* non windows files, non antivirus software and leave sound icons when background programs can influence background memory usage.

You may also want to check your hard drive has enough virtual memory or space for files, run occasional antivirus scans and ensure that the problem is not occuring after a Windows update if this is the case system restore assuming a file has updated incorrectly. Lastly but not least make sure your RAM is working as expected by stress testing with films, multiple tabs open at once in chrome and blow out your computer case to see if dust build up or CPU overheat is a problem.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

StElmosDream said:


> CCleaner causes more problems it can actually delete windows files seen as malware and edits files it thinks are OK


Well I've never had a problem all the times I've used it.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

@Mendi the ISFJ

The problem could be in any of these areas. Here's how to test each.

Your Browser- Try a different browser. If the problem goes away, just keep using it. 

Your OS- Firewall settings or application settings related to your browser and/or internet connectivity can be to blame. Anti-viruses can hurt as much as help here. There are a lot of settings to weed through. Windows itself is unsustainable without significant config changes, so if all else fails, re-install your OS. Save this for last, as it takes more time and effort than the rest

Your Machine- Least likely with this issue, and most difficult to fix.

Your Local Network- Burp your router and modem. Check for signal channel conflicts on the WLAN and certain config settings, such as transmission mode. Older machines on the network can slow traffic significantly.

Your ISP- If you take care of everything on your end, but the problem is still there, this is the first call to make. 

The web pages' Web Servers- It is doubtful, but the pages you visit regularly might be experiencing their own problems. There's not much you can do about this.


----------

